# Pablo the chihuahua



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh wow isn't it glorious when you are certain that you will be hearing bad news and it turns out to be great!
Please do be careful allowing steroids especially in an older dog - a shot followed by five days of pills killed my Taylee. After it was too late, another vet told me that the the steroid was entirely uncalled for in her situation.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pablo sounds almost invincible, what a guy! I wish the little fellow well. I'm sure glad your fears were unfounded. Good boy, Pablo! Keep on keeping on!:dog:


----------

